
Eardrum Suck: The Mystery Solved - shpx
https://www.soundstagesolo.com/index.php/features/178-eardrum-suck-the-mystery-solved
======
ksaj
I just remembered something related to what's discussed in this article. Back
in the 90's someone discovered that taking a box of Dixie stir sticks and
aiming the holes toward one of your ears would create really bizarre effects
in your head.

First of course is the "eardrum suck" but there are also some other
interesting illusory effects. I actually managed to find that very page about
it:
[http://amasci.com/freenrg/audhole.html](http://amasci.com/freenrg/audhole.html)

People often feel disoriented and "stuffy" when they enter a sound proof room,
like a recording studio or hearing test booth, or in a stadium, calm snow
fall, etc where you don't hear echo / reverb of your own voice and other
things around you. It's the same illusion again. Your brain really wants to
experience the room ambiance, and gets funky when that information is missing.

------
anon463637
I have a 3 year old pair of QC 35 (I), and actually prefer the ANC sensation
and lack of city noises. I really do prefer this model from the dozens I tried
precisely because their ANC seems be the strongest/best currently available. I
don't see any advantage in the QC 35 II, only disadvantages with mandatory
Google/Alexa. I'm not married to any particular brand.

Also, I've gone through 9-10 pairs of ear cushions. The first 3 I got free
(which retail for an insane $35 each), and the rest I bought from AliExpress
in bulk for $6 each, which are 80% as good as the originals.

The QC 35 really hates moisture. Ever since one episode where they got a bit
too damp, any amount of humidity now causes one ear cup to whine/hum at a low
volume before exploding to full, deafening, microphone-speakers PA-system-like
feedback right in your ear. I suspect some corrosion/intermittent short on the
PCB and I'll go full Louis Rossmann if it gets worse or the battery degrades
too much. I'm not handing $400 to Bose, Apple or anybody every 2 years because
of their greedy cash-grabbing engineering products to fail/be avoidably
fragile. (Tim Cook really ruined basically ALL consumer electronics, small and
major appliances because said brands who cargo-culted Apple's approach now
treat customers like idiots, hiked prices on their over-designed, over-
engineered, under-tested products. I just saw a CBC video on kitchen appliance
in Canada and customers keep buying crappy, defect models in droves that fail
just outside of the warranty. That looks like a Lemon Law class-action lawsuit
waiting to happen IYAM. The original MBPs and the ones from 2012-2013 were
fairly well-made and upgradable.)

------
iron0013
Wow, I just discovered that people dislike this sensation—I’ve always loved
it. It feels like my head is “exploding with silence” when it happens

~~~
gowld
It might depend on how much tinnitus you have

------
RHSeeger
I was looking into this problem with headphones recently and it seemed the
info was all over the internet. Like, it was a known issue, with a known
cause. Is there something new in what he's describing that I'm missing?

